#kubuntu-se 2011-08-12
<x_link> Philip5: Har du Facebook?
<x_link> Jag har inte, så vill fråga dig om en tjänst
<Philip5> kör google+
<Philip5> och knappt det
<x_link> Philip5: Är inte Google+ typ som Facebook?
<Philip5> typ men lite annorlunda
<Philip5> som något mitt mellan twitter och facebook
<Philip5> får väl se om folk kommer gilla det eller inte
<x_link> Okej, gillar du det?
<x_link> Och tror du att det kommer slå Facebook?
<Philip5> tror jag inte det kommer göra om inte facebook gör bort sig på något sätt
<x_link> Okej
#kubuntu-se 2011-08-14
<dagon_> Philip5!
<Philip5> dagon_: whooo!
<Philip5> har du krupit ut från ditt gömställe?!?!
 * x_link släppte ut dagon_ idag från sin källare.
<dagon_> mitt shell dog 
<dagon_> men du Philip5 
<dagon_> audacious suger fortfarande :(
<Philip5> vadå då?
<dagon_> krashar när jag lägger till musik
<Philip5> inte när jag gör det
<Philip5> vad har du för special?
<dagon_> den från din ppa :>
<Philip5> men du har andra ppaer eller?
<Philip5> om du kör den från terminal. får du inte något felmeddelande eller är det bara segment fault tvärt och död?
<dagon_> ska kolla
<dagon_> oavsett så hämtar den senaste version och det är din
<Philip5> jo men jag misstänker att den kraschar i något annat som den är beroende av
<dagon_> could be
<Philip5> som den inte funkar ihop med som inte kommer från min eller från officiella
<dagon_> hahaha
<dagon_> nog roligast fel hittills
<dagon_> "Flyttalsfel"
<Philip5> hmm, har du en gammal cpu?
<Philip5> en som inte har stöd för SSE3?
<dagon_> wut
<Philip5> flyttalsfel är säkert yeager som översatt :)
<dagon_> AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
<Philip5> ja den är väl rätt ny
<dagon_> det vågar jag påstå
<dagon_> fan
<dagon_> glömmer hela tiden kommandot för att kolla hårdvara i lådan
<dagon_> jävligt irriternade
<dagon_> när man suttit vid windows ett tag
<Philip5> kanske svårt att googla på flyttalsfel än på originalfelmeddelandet
<Philip5> för att kolla cpu-stöd brukar jag köra: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dagon_> såja
<Philip5> då får man allt
<dagon_> och jag har stöd för sse3
<dagon_> ser det ut som
<dagon_> finns iaf sse4 mitt i allt så :P
<dagon_> jag skäms nästan för att jag glömmer saker :(
<dagon_> jävla windows som fuckar med ens hjärna
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> vad motsvarar flyttalsfel på engelska?
<dagon_> något som har med en "float" att göra
<Flygisoft> free space: 1279.49/2621.27 GB (48.8%)
<dagon_> 8]
#kubuntu-se 2012-08-08
<DarkSim> Hej hej
#kubuntu-se 2012-08-10
 * bittin glor på Bergman film :)
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-05
<x_link> 16:07 < Philip5> maxjezy borta + flygisoft borta + stockholm  pride pågår = lustigt sammanträffande....
<x_link> Hahaha =)
<x_link> Philip5: Härligt sagt =)
<x_link> Aja, då var det dags att springa iväg igen då =)
<Flygisoft> pff
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft:  :P
<Flygisoft> ;D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: pysslar du med då?
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-07
<Philip5> maxjezy & Flygisoft, oj, är hela gänget samlat samtidigt nu?!?
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-09
<Philip5> maxjezy: jasså där är du
<Philip5> gömmer dig vissa dagar
<Philip5> maxjezy: såg det här igår och tänkte av någon anledning att det vore något för dig... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSoj9EU7pWs
<Philip5> kunde ju vara nått för Flygisoft att ha i sitt företag att leka med förstås också
<maxjezy> kanske till vintern :)
<maxjezy> har jag sagt att jag köpt stativ nu?
<Philip5> nepp
<Philip5> du bara försvinner iväg och är hemlighetsfull
<maxjezy> ja, nej.
<maxjezy> jag kommer ju och rapporterar
<Philip5> vad blev det för ett då?
<maxjezy> velbon
<Philip5> hurdant huvud?
<maxjezy> http://www.amazon.com/electronics/dp/B000Y25ZFY
<maxjezy> sånt
<Philip5> med äkta kork och allt
<maxjezy> trodde det skulle vara ganska litet men det är ganska stort
<Philip5> beställde du eller köpte i butik?
<maxjezy> butik
<Philip5> är det plast eller alluminium?
<maxjezy> jag gick och kände på detta, ett till velbon och ett manfrotto
<maxjezy> detta var stabilast och bäst
<maxjezy> alu
<Philip5> oki
<maxjezy> plasthuvud dock
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> men det är sån där riktigt bra plast iav
<maxjezy> typ som utemöbler och parasoller osv brukar ha
<maxjezy> fiskeprylar brukar också ha detta materialet
<maxjezy> försökte buda hem en nikon d3100 men blev överbudad i sista stund 
<maxjezy> funderar lite på att skaffa en d90 kanske
<Philip5> d90 har knappt några filmfunktioner
<maxjezy> sant, men den skulle vara ganska nice som fotokamera iaf tror jag
<Philip5> men nu när du har stativ så har du väl ingen ursäkt längre att inte leverera mästerverk till omvärlden?
<maxjezy> nej, verkligen inte.
<Philip5> har du inte en d3100?
<maxjezy> detta funkar lite som en steadycam också
<maxjezy> 3200 har jag
<Philip5> aha, bästa skiten alltså
<Philip5> ;)
<maxjezy> japps
<maxjezy> som en d800 utan vissa extra funktioner
<Philip5> jag letar fortfarande runt efter en analog kamera till skapligt pris att buda på
<Philip5> eller en speciell analog kamera
<maxjezy> just nu är det batterigrepp jag ska skaffa 
<Philip5> det har jag
<maxjezy> om du köper en analog ska du köpa objektiv till också
<maxjezy> flera olika?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> köpte batteriegrepp från meike istället för nikons
<maxjezy> nikon gör inte till min
<maxjezy> annars hade jag nog endå inte köpt nikon :P
<Philip5> nähä, men det finns eller?
<maxjezy> japp
<Philip5> från andra
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> bg-d3100 heter det
<Philip5> de är inte prisvärda från nikon tycker jag
<Philip5> larvigt dyra
<maxjezy> jo
<Philip5> jag har det här men för min modell: http://www.cyberphoto.se/?http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=MK-D3100
<maxjezy> jag var ut och filmade igårkväll men det började regna och hade inga paraplyer så jag fick packa ihop
<Philip5> jobbigt med din att du måste ha sladd så där
<maxjezy> jo, fast det är ju bara till knappen
<maxjezy> inte så ofta jag fotar i portrait-mode öht
<maxjezy> dock vill jag ha mer batteri
<Philip5> jo min har ju knapp och två command dials
<Philip5> och joystick för fokus och meny
<maxjezy> känns som jag endå införskaffat mig det viktigaste nu
<Philip5> nu finns inget som kan stoppa din kreativitet
<maxjezy> microfoner, ljus, skärmar osv kvar
<maxjezy> men det klarar man sig utan
<Philip5> du är lite mer dogmafilmare
<Philip5> nitty gritty
<maxjezy> börjar du oroa dig
<maxjezy> att ja snart har fler prylar? :P
<Philip5> nä för du köper ju ändå bara massa videoprylar
<maxjezy> haha :)
<Philip5> det är en sådan här begagnad analog kamera jag letar efter till bra pris inom europa. http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/0f/Rz67proykkonenjalustalla.jpg
<Philip5> stor och fet
<Philip5> ger negativ i storlek av 6x7 cm
<Philip5> objektiven får en cropfaktor på ca 0.5 :D
<Philip5> så en normal som motsvarar 50mm är på den en drygt 100mm :D
<Philip5> ger ju bilder med speciell karaktär
<maxjezy> ska du börja fota landskap då eller?
<maxjezy> eller är det snusk även analogt som gäller?
<Philip5> snusk
<Philip5> de är bäst till porträtt men även landskap
<maxjezy> fåglar då?
<Philip5> nä den har ju manuell fokus och lite väl stor och otymplig för att smidigt fota sånt som rör sig fort
<Philip5> och synd att man inte kan använda dess objektiv på nikonkameran
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är det casual friday hos dig än då?
<Philip5> after work med glamour
<maxjezy> Philip5, om du väntar lite så får du se lite vad jag filmat
<maxjezy> blir nog att bygga en dollyslider för det här stativet
<maxjezy> Philip5 är du där eller
<Philip5> nu är jag här. kom precis in efter en löparrunda
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> snart klart
<Philip5> drog 7 km i spåret
<maxjezy> galet
<maxjezy> regnar det inte där?
<Philip5> har slutat
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFU-4QmJAJA&feature=c4-overview&list=UUoZKvym56VdjZNSku6rUeAA
<maxjezy> tycker ni 720 räcker?
<maxjezy> eller är full hd the way to go?
<Philip5> hehe, bra musik också
<Philip5> du kanske skulle ta över filmandet för mat-tina eller moberg :P
<Philip5> vad är det sista som du klickar på som mest ser ut som 1000 island dressing?
<maxjezy> jag gjorde det av majo, senap, ketchup
<Philip5> eller så ska du sälja matprogram till tv4 
<maxjezy> körde utan ndfilter
<maxjezy> blir att köra med så man får bort lite reflektioner
<maxjezy> gurkan och paprikan fick inte vara med på slutet
<maxjezy> bara hackas
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-10
<Philip5> maxjezy: sitter du och smeker ditt nya stativ nu igen?!
<maxjezy> Philip5, jepp
<Philip5> kollar du inte på svt2 nu?
<maxjezy> vad är det där?
<Philip5> The story of film avsnitt 12
<maxjezy> aha, kan kika svtplay
<maxjezy> är det bra?
<Philip5> jodå
<maxjezy> kikade lite första avsnittet men det var way back in history
<maxjezy> d70
<maxjezy> har den motor i huset?
<Philip5> handlar om olika scener, filmer och regisörer som haft inflytande på varandra och för filmhistorien
<Philip5> tror den har det
<maxjezy> lagt bud på en sån
<Philip5> den är gammal och kan väl inte mäta sig med en modern kamera
<maxjezy> nej, men det blir ju bra bilder iaf :)
<Philip5> om ljuset är rätt
<maxjezy> så är det alltid
<maxjezy> mörkret är kamerans fiende
<Philip5> mer brus och lägre pixlar, sämre fokussystem etc
<maxjezy> budar på en 24 mm 2.8 d
<maxjezy> vad är de värda?
<Philip5> vet inte
<maxjezy> 3.5k ny
<maxjezy> jag leder iaf budligan nu med 900kr
<Philip5> verkar gå för mellan 2-3000 kr på ebay
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-11
<Philip5> jahapp
<Philip5> vad ska man hitta på idag då
<Philip5> maxjezy: har det regnat på dig idag?
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<maxjezy> Philip5
<maxjezy> tack
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/nikon-r-uw-afzoom-nikkor-20-35mm-f-2-8-undervatten--auktion_301999_187970749
<maxjezy> vad tror du?
<maxjezy> funkar den i M läget på min kamera?
<maxjezy> på vissa ställen läser jag att den inte passar 
<maxjezy> på andra passar den.
<maxjezy> men elektroniken måste moddas.
<maxjezy> Philip5, va tror du?
<maxjezy> ganska dyrt objektiv måste det varit en gång i tiden, man blir ju nästan sugen på att köpa alla 3 R-UW objektiv som finns på tradera nu
<maxjezy> i framtiden kanske de gör en ny Nikonos digital variant 
<maxjezy> då kommer dessa antagligen bli sugigt dyra
<Philip5> vet faktiskt inte vad som skiljer i fattnignen på den serien
<Philip5> maxjezy: trodde annars du skulle buda på den här du som gillar låga f-värden... ;P  http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181191762863
<Philip5> f1.2
#kubuntu-se 2014-08-05
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du sitter inte där och är orolig att skogsbranden ska sprida sig från sala upp till dig? 
<Philip5> de sa på nyheterna att den igår spred sig med 2 km i timmen så om någon månad så kanske den är framme hos dig... ;)
<Philip5> nä om man skulle åka och hämta ut ett paket
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ne inte direkt :P
<Philip5> säkert??? du är inte lite harig då? :P
#kubuntu-se 2014-08-06
<Flygisoft> Hej på dig Philip5
<Philip5> hallå i värmen
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Gör du då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft, flänger runt, varit ner på stan och shoppat usb-kabel, käkat burgare, hem och planterat lite i rabatten och nu sätter jag på kaffe för att sedan rigga kameran för att testa att digitalisera negativ med den
<Philip5> Flygisoft, själv då?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Fullt upp då :D
<Philip5> jo, och svettas
<Flygisoft> Coolt, då kanske man får se någon bild då
<Flygisoft> Köpt något specifikt objektiv för det nu eller?
<Philip5> sedan har vi fått som smogg här och en lätt doft av brandrök när man går ut. skogbranden i sala som gör sig påmind enda hit
<Philip5> nej jag kör med mitt macroobjektiv
<Philip5> tänkte testa att rigga lite annorlunda
<Philip5> problemet är att få negativet plant mot en ljuskälla som ger jämt ljus och sedan få kamerans sensor helt plant med negativet
<Philip5> annars blir det skevt eller ojämt
<Flygisoft> Jaså ni känner av det där
<Philip5> både skärpa och till ljus
<Philip5> jo vinden verkar ligga åt det här hållet
<Flygisoft> Ah okej kan tänka mig att det är lite pill att få det bra då
<Flygisoft> Ja själv håller jag på att konvertera DVD-r till mkv
<Philip5> kan ju också vara pill att få till de optimala inställningarna om man inte hittat rätt
<Flygisoft> Mjo är väl det med
<Flygisoft> Blev less på min Android box som buggade en del, orkade inte vänta på uppdateringar så köpte en Chromecast igår så ska jag köra Plex för att streama filmer jag har till den istället
<Flygisoft> ganska smidigt ändå att sitta och välja film etc via telefonen direkt
<Flygisoft> eller surfplattan
<Philip5> brukar också koda om video ibland för att se på tvn
<Flygisoft> Chromecast var ganska billigt ändå, 310kr, det kan man inte säga mycket om tycker jag
<Philip5> har jag ingen koll på
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vet du vad Chromecast är?
<Philip5> nope
<Flygisoft> https://www.google.se/chrome/devices/chromecast/
<Flygisoft> En sak du sätter i HDMI-ingången på tvn och kan streama via WiFI till den
<Philip5> aha, har jag inte sett
<Flygisoft> Riktigt smidigt
<Philip5> kanske vore nått
<Flygisoft> Så kör jag man Plex Media Server på någon dator eller NAS som har hand om alla filmer, serier och musik
<Flygisoft> Så bara köra en app på telefonen / surfplatta för att välja vad som ska visas på chromecast
<Philip5> gäller att inte ha iphone då antar jag ;)
<Flygisoft> Jo den funkar med iOS tydligen med
<Philip5> så pass, så snälla hade aldrig apple varit om det varit det omvända
<Flygisoft> Haha ne verkligen inte
<Flygisoft> Du kan ju "casta" hela skärmen på datorn till tvn med
<Flygisoft> Riktigt smidigt om man inte vill dra långa kablar
#kubuntu-se 2014-08-07
<Philip5> MAXJEZY: sitter du här och trycker?!?! är du snäll mot Flygisoft???
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad tror du om den här blixten då?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Godox-Ving-V860-V860N-i-TTL-Li-ion-Speedlite-Flash-for-Nikon-w-FT-16S-Trigger-/301250649489
<Philip5> den kör med ett eget laddningsbart Lithium-ion batteri som ska motsvara ca 12 lithium AA-batterier så man får ut rätt många blixtar ur samma batteri plus att det ingår
<Philip5> den har ju ett annat iof rätt bra triggersystem men det vore kul om den funkade med yn-triggerserna man redan har
<Philip5> vet inte om den gör det
<Philip5> godox gör även en del bra och billiga studioblixtar som de är mer kända för och den där triggern kan styra dem också
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Såg nice ut den där blixten
<Philip5> ja men som sagt. man vill ju att den ska vara kompatibel med sina övriga blixtar i samma triggersystem
<Philip5> 3e parttillverkar brukar ju garantera att systemet funkar med sina egna och nikons (eller canons) grejer 
<Philip5> den var också rätt billig och då ingår trigger
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<MAXJEZY> Philip5, javisst :)
<MAXJEZY> ingen av grabbarna som vill sälja en blixtjäkel då?
<Philip5> MAXJEZY: beställ en på nätet
<MAXJEZY> jag litar inte på nätet längre
<MAXJEZY> beställde från kina för en månad sedan och har inte dykt upp nå paket ännu
<MAXJEZY> sådärja, nu beställde jag kebab på nätet.
<Philip5> hehe, kebeb från kina?!?! :P
<Philip5> wb MAXJEZY
<MAXJEZY> onlinepizza.se :)
<MAXJEZY> datorjäveln dog 
<Philip5> säkert kineser bakom den sajten ;)
<MAXJEZY> god kebab skrovmål kom de med :)
<Philip5> kineserna?
<Philip5> nu luktar det brandrök här igen enda från sala
<MAXJEZY> röken kom ju hit med
<MAXJEZY> till stöde som tillhör sundsvalls kommun
<Flygisoft> MAXJEZY: Om man beställer från Kina kan det ta 1 månad ja
<Flygisoft> Har du inget trackingnummer eller beräknat leveransdatum, brukar ju stå på ebay?
<Philip5> nu har jag bara beställt från kina 2 gånger men båda gångerna tog det nog inte mer än 7-10 arbetsdagar
<Philip5> och en gång från hong kong med dhl som tog 4-5 dagar
<Flygisoft> Mjo beror på vart i Kinda dom är och vilket sätt dom skickar på
<Flygisoft> Kina*
<Philip5> tydligen
<Flygisoft> Ibland när jag har beställt så kan paketet fastna på något ställe i Kina i 1 vecka om man har otur
<Philip5> är väl om paketet ska passera stället med den enda brevbäraren som är på semestr ;)
<Flygisoft> Ungefär :P
<MAXJEZY> Flygisoft http://gadgetbay.cs01.idc8.cn/packscan/YA185554439CN%20.jpg
<MAXJEZY> där är min tracking info
<Flygisoft> sidan kan inte visas
<MAXJEZY> aha, aja, det är en bild med massa kinesisk text
<Flygisoft> Jo den översatte det åt mig
<Flygisoft> Kör Chrome
<MAXJEZY> :)
#kubuntu-se 2014-08-09
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hej på dig
<Philip5> brb, reboot
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hallåj
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad görs?
<Philip5> inte mycket... kollade just på nyheterna och nu funderar jag på att spela lite CoH
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Okej trevligt
<Flygisoft> Ne natt på dig
<Philip5> Flygisoft: redan? klockan är ju bara barnet
#kubuntu-se 2014-08-10
<maxjezy> var köper man dator bäst?
<maxjezy> dustin?
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Komplett brukar jag köpa från
<maxjezy> Flygisoft:  även bärbart?
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Bärbar, ja då är det väl bara köra pricerunner antar jag
<maxjezy> måste ha något tills jag har råd att fixa min stationära
<maxjezy> den bara dör hela tiden
<maxjezy> https://www.komplett.se/packard-bell-easynote-tf71-156-hd-matt/815918#!tab:extra
<maxjezy> undrar om den klarar någon bildbehandling
<maxjezy> raw
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Görden säkert, så länge du inte redigerar panorma kanske :P
#kubuntu-se 2015-08-04
<Flygisoft> Hej på dig Philip5
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tjena mors
<Philip5> läget?
<Flygisoft> Jorå det är fint det :)
<Flygisoft> Själv då Philip5?
<Philip5> jodå... har precis förvällt kantareller och sedan stekt mig några svampmackor och tar ett glas rött :)
<Flygisoft> Lät ju inte helt felt faktiskt :)
<Flygisoft> fel*
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har du semester fortfarande?
<Philip5> jepp
<Philip5> glassar varje dag ett par veckor till
<Philip5> idag har jag haft föräldrar på besök så jag behöver varva ner med ett glas rött ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ett par veckor till :o
<Flygisoft> Inte dåligt det
<Flygisoft> Haha, ja då är det klart man måste göra det ;D
